# TO ALL MEMBERS: PLEASE READ AND FOLLOW



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

seems that some of us have forgotten some of our rules or have never seened or read them.i ask that you guys and gals please follow them.avatars and signature sizes are posted in our forum rules..please adhere to them asap.thanks









-AVATAR


> 2. No pictures or direct URL links displaying nudity, sexually suggestive images, or gore.
> * This goes for ALL IMAGES posted to the site (i.e. avatars, signatures, posted images, gallery images, etc.)
> -Thong shots
> -Nudity and near nudity
> ...


-SIGNATURE


> 10. Maintain SIGNATURES according to the folllowing rules:
> * 8 lines of text max (this excludes honorary titles such as "Picture of the Month winner" or "Member of the Month";
> * Signature images and test must comply with all rules above
> * Text links to private websites are allowed.
> ...


IF YOU HAVE ANY OTHER QUESTION(s) PLEASE FEEL FREE TO PM ONE OF US OR YOU CAN READ THE FORUM RULES HERE.thanks

FORUM RULES


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Bump for the newbies.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cleaned and reopened.


----------



## redbellyfan (Dec 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> cleaned and reopened.


 LOL i kind of liked it the way it was before .... lol JK looks better now ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

redbellyfan said:


> cleaned and reopened.


 LOL i kind of liked it the way it was before .... lol JK looks better now ...
[/quote]

We will see how much of a joke it is when you are crying to me to let you back on the site.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great Post


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

It wasn't me


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

wow i see there was a problem here. Im new here any thing i should know about?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

~RedWings~ said:


> wow i see there was a problem here. Im new here any thing i should know about?


Welcome to pfury








There's just very few simple rules and they aren't set in concrete, just common sense.


----------



## ~RedWings~ (Jan 27, 2006)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> wow i see there was a problem here. Im new here any thing i should know about?


Welcome to pfury








There's just very few simple rules and they aren't set in concrete, just common sense.
[/quote]

thanks for the welcome. I guess i could figure out common sense, lol.









cool smilies btw


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ok man read and agree.... but no nudity.......







lol no biggie ill just go to my gals house lol


----------



## furious_red_tonio (Jan 27, 2006)

this site rocks


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

<-------------------- Scrat ......is naked.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wut about naked p's lol jokes


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Where ma 40 NeegA?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! my first time read this, now i know why i need to change my avatar.
thank!.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

thePACK said:


> seems that some of us have forgotten some of our rules or have never seened or read them.i ask that you guys and gals please follow them.avatars and signature sizes are posted in our forum rules..please adhere to them asap.thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you might want to put bread crums on them


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol boba fett your sig i at least 3 times as big than the rules allow


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*lol boba fett your sig i at least 3 times as big than the rules allow*

woops i'll make it smaller


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh yeah i got an award in my sig!


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

I would just like to add that a couple of avatars are a little to much i have a 6 yr old and he has seen a couple of them while i read through the threads so could we please clean it up


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Wazint me.........................................................................................

ANd RoCk On


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im not one to bitch, but it seems that these rules are not so much enforced as proclaimed


----------



## bobz (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey not trying to casue trouble but 'thePACK' isn't that little scence in your sig pretty much the most violent and gory thing imaginional!

LOL


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> im not one to bitch, but it seems that these rules are not so much enforced as proclaimed


okies. well then, hey mods, this guy ^^^ has a sig that is a humongous pic that is killing my 56k download rate. its definately bigger than 8 lines someone wanna enforce the shiny newly modified rule?


----------



## bronx (Aug 24, 2006)

thePACK said:


> seems that some of us have forgotten some of our rules or have never seened or read them.i ask that you guys and gals please follow them.avatars and signature sizes are posted in our forum rules..please adhere to them asap.thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

Geeze my avatar was a skeleton and its been removed,and all my smileys are gone to???


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Respectable rules.....didn't know this stuff. Thanks.


----------

